# Can hedgehogs eat cheese?



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I would like to know can hedgehogs eat cheese and if yes what kind because I have my hedgehog a tiny dab of Philadelphia cheese and she really liked it. :?:


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I would also like to know if hedgies can eat lettuce and what kinds of lettuce.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be best to avoid cheese as hedgehogs (like adult animals in general) are lactose intolerant. If you want to try some in very small quantities for treats, cottage cheese would be a better choice as it's usually better handled (and more nutritious than cream cheese).

Well, they can, but good luck convincing them. :lol: I suppose some may like it, but I don't know how many really would. Avoid iceberg lettuce unless your main goal is to rehydrate your hedgie due to dehydration from illness or something like that. There are very few nutrients in it, it's mostly water. Romaine lettuce has more nutrition in it, so if you really want to try lettuce for whatever reason, go with that. Check out the Treats sticky at the top of this forum section, there's a lot of information in there about safe and unsafe foods.


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

What about chinese leaf?


----------

